# Sikh Prayer Room At Newyork JFK Airport



## gurvinder singh 551 (Dec 5, 2007)

News From Rediff.com :-
Sikhs will now have a prayer room at the John F Kennedy International Airport in New York to facilitate the increasing numbers of travellers from the community.
The Port authority, which manages the airport, has agreed to provide space for setting up a prayer room for Sikhs on the lines of the facility provided to people from other faiths.
United Sikhs, an umbrella organisation of the community, said on Tuesday that Susan Baer, general manager Aviation JFK, has agreed on the need for such a facility at the airport.
The meeting was convened by Assemblyman Rory Lancaman and coordinated by United Sikhs Multi-Faith coordinator Amarjit Singh.
The airport is located in New York's suburbs, Queens, which has a large chunk of Indian population.
"The Sikh community is a growing population in Queens. They travel regularly. Sikhs travellers deserve a place to worship at JFK airport alongside those currently set aside for other faiths. I am very pleased that the Port authority has committed to work with the community to obtain this goal," Lancman said.
Community Services director of United Sikhs Balbir Kaur said: "Most airports have 'meditation rooms', which the passengers use for praying. We are very pleased that the Port Authority recognises the need for prayer facilities for the Sikhs."


----------



## Ishna (Jun 1, 2012)

So, has anyone been into this room?


----------



## Luckysingh (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't think it is anything to get excited about.
This is New York, who are now trying to give 'mistaken identity' sikhs after 9/11 some support. It is more political than anything. 
Although it is nearer Queens where the majority of sikhs are this makes no difference as large numbers still fly out of Newark and not just JFK.

Personally, I don't know any sikhs that would be so organised in terms of time that they would allocate time to use a prayer room. Most of us are never that organised when it comes to travel. The sikhs would be more focused on luggage weight, hand luggage etc.. and rushing with last minute things that they won't have much time to allocate time itself  for a prayer room.
Besides, most of us are content with a visit to a gurdwara and matha tek the Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji prior to embarking the journey. No prayer room is going to fill this gap at all. A prayer room is not going to help you with an ardas, as much as a matha tek to the Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji.

I can see this room won't be there for long, it's just good publicity at the moment !!!


----------



## Ishna (Jun 1, 2012)

Lucky ji, it may not be there now, I bumped a post from 2007!!


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 1, 2012)

Guru Nanakji went to Mecca specifically to outline a point, God is everywhere, and we do not need a special room to connect with God, that is what he preached, this room is meaningless. 

Most Sikhs who wished to connect would have a long flight to contemplate anyway, I think they are confusing us with Muslims.


----------



## Ishna (Jun 1, 2012)

Even Muslims have been known to just pray in the street.  Dedicated rooms for this purpose are probably good for those who are a little more self-conscious, after all, salat is very visual.   A Sikh can potentially recite entire nitnem bania without anyone even noticing.

I've never been in a prayer room - next time I'm at the airport I'm going to stick my nose in one.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Jun 1, 2012)

> A Sikh can potentially recite entire nitnem bania without anyone even noticing.


 
Isi Ji The problem is the one reciting it does not notice what he has recited either.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jun 2, 2012)

Brother SP ji unfortunately I have to agree in part with your observation.





Scarlet Pimpernel said:


> Isi Ji The problem is the one reciting it does not notice what he has recited either.


_Had you not generalized it to 100% of all, then I would have agreed in total.

_This aspect is not specific to religion but all matters where much of the core learnings are ignored or not paid attention to but great lip service or showing off prevails.

Sat Sri Akal.  mundahug


----------



## Navdeep88 (Jun 2, 2012)

harry haller said:


> Guru Nanakji went to Mecca specifically to outline a point, God is everywhere, and we do not need a special room to connect with God, that is what he preached, this room is meaningless.
> 
> Most Sikhs who wished to connect would have a long flight to contemplate anyway, I think they are confusing us with Muslims.


 
Harry Ji, 

This may be b/c Im a Woman, or maybe Im just an Idiot, I dont know. lol. But Im LOVE Routine (It could also Just be my personality), but I find Safety & Security in it. Everything from the Food I eat, to the People I associate w/, I like Defined Spaces & Times for Things. 

It's Like when you go to school & your Teachers tell you Not to Study on your bed, but to define a Different Study area, b/c your Brain is psychologically wired to think of the Bed as a Resting Space, & you'll Fall Asleep. In the Same sense this DOES Make Sense, well the Idea behind It, Otherwise we wouldn't have Temples & Mosques etc. as defined spaces for Worship. 

On Another Note, Im Not Sure How Effective this would be @ the Airport, & I agree w/ Ishna Ji, It's not a Very Visible Prayer, so you could very well put on your headphones, tune everything out & get the Prayer done. But Im not Sure, Everyone's Different, so it could be very different for Others all Across the Board. But I'd Like to Pitch in here & Say, yes, "this makes Sense".


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishna said:


> So, has anyone been into this room?




WHY would Sikhs need such a room ?? We are NOT Muslims. Muslims NEED such "rooms" as much as all the rest need RESTROMS/BATHROOMS and TOILETS.....so a *SIKH REST ROOM* would make more sense..we can then untie our dastaars and tie them back fresher, re-arrange our beards, etc etc in much more Privacy and Cleaner surroundings than the ordinary rest Room which may be wet etc. After a long period of travel, the dastaar does become a bit untidy and loose...I have often wished for a private room to untie mine and retie it !!:singhsippingcoffee::singhsippingcoffee::singhsippingcoffee::singhsippingcoffee::singhsippingcoffee:


----------

